# Its not just dogs that play tug



## eternalstudent (Jul 22, 2010)

My little tort's having a game of tug over a dandelion flower.



















:biggrin:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

That is so incredibly cute!!!! Its like tug-o-war in slow motion huh? 

I used to have a turtle, he was fun to have around. Maybe again some day!


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

Oh jeez, I just got a toothache from the sweet/cuteness overload in that photo.

Turtles and Tortoises are awesome. I always think about having one or two for pets but then I remember, "Hey, just go outside, they're everywhere."


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

Ha, that is so adorable!!!
That made my day, thank you for sharing.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Those are some great pics.! They got me smiling. Thanks for sharing! :biggrin:


----------



## redspoo (Mar 19, 2010)

They are too cute. Just one question, who won?


----------



## eternalstudent (Jul 22, 2010)

Spud (the little guy on the right) won the prize!! to be fair for a tort who is not even the size of the palm of my hand I can not believe how much food he can put away.


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

OMG so cute!! Totally put a smile on my face!:redface:


----------



## Cruiser (Oct 20, 2010)

Great pics,how old are they?


----------

